# Hyperon on C-40???



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Want to get some light hoops for my C-40. I think that might be the tipping point that makes me stop liking the C-40 and love it. Seriously considering Tune hubs with Enve 25 Clinchers....but see some OK prices on Hyperon Ultra Two, but still very pricy. I like the idea of campy wheels on my C-40 as it is all Record and currently has Eurus wheels. With low profile I think it will retain the some what classic look.

Hyperons overkill? Gotta be clinchers at this point in my life. Anyone have them and care to comment?

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hyperons and C40 would be a great match.

I have them on my C50 permanently ( but mine are tubulars )


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I have Hyperon Ultra's (clinchers) on my C40. Simply great wheels and certainly not overkill on one of the greatest frames of all time.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

as requested, here's the "classic" setup, Hyperon Ultra with Campagnolo QR.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Simply perfect Maverick. A real beauty.

I got a bit scared off as I did not have time to educate myself. The ones I was looking at were Ultras, not Ultra twos. I thought there were only the Hyperon 1 and Hyperon Ultra Two. Where the Ultra Two had the carbon hubs and ceramic bearings...but same rims. These had the carbon hubs but were listed and labeled on the rim as just "Hyperon Ultra" no "Two". I think I messed up and should have bought them.

Anyone care to differentiate between the various Ultras? Is there only three types Hyperon, H. Ultra and H. Ultra Two??? Do they all use the same rim? Advantages/disadvantages?

Thanks!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

The first generation is called Hyperon, second generation is labelled as Hyperon Ultra and the latest version is called Hyperon Ultra Two. 
Same rims across all generations. The only difference are the hubs and bearings. 
Hyperon Ultra Two comes with Cult bearings for both the clincher and tubular version. Unlike the ceramic version on the earlier 1st and 2nd generation Hyperon, the Cult bearings are significantly smoother as it comes with Cronitect races + Ceramic balls with minimal lubrication.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maverick, thanks for the detailed breakdown. Was there a significant decrease in the hub weight of the later hubs? I'm seeing Hyperon ones with a listed weight of 1380g for clinchers just a tiny bit more than the 1350g for the carbon hub version HU2. However the hubs look more like newer Record hubs, sort of boxy with a big campy logo/sticker in the center. While the older ones are more curvy and have a center, metal ring for lube sort of like the old C-Record hubs. Those older H1s are listed as 615/810g for a total of 1455g. If the newer H1 is close to 1380g that is a big savings in $$$ for just 30 grams and Cult ceramics over the Hyperon Ultra Two at 1350g.

I'm seeing new Hyperon Ones with the newer hubs/steel bearings for under $2K. That seems like a pretty decent deal for new when I was considering Hyperon Ultra (not two) for $1,500 used.

Older H1 hub:








Newer H1 hub:









Thoughts?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

My hubs are the older style but full carbon bodies 

Those metal bodies look like the neutron ones


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Mine, too, are the older version with carbon bodies. They also have red end caps which were used on the 'Ultra' version with ceramic bearings. 

I'm no expert but I believe there are/were 4 versions:
Hyperon
Hyperon Ultra
Hyperon One
Hyperon Ultra Two


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

oldtrackie said:


> Mine, too, are the older version with carbon bodies. They also have red end caps which were used on the 'Ultra' version with ceramic bearings.
> 
> I'm no expert but I believe there are/were 4 versions:
> Hyperon
> ...


Based on all I have seen looking for new and used I think you are correct. Not 100% sure but think all the rims are the same. Different hubs/bearings all around.


----------

